# Majix EV - Build thread, sexy stunner from back to the futu... NOOO. PAST...1980's :)



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

That is an interesting car; I'd never heard of it before (with less than 10 made, I guess that isn't surprising!). I think I saw a picture of one once, in a magazine on a shelf in a thriftstore, but I did not pick it up to look at it, and I don't know which magazine. Looks just like I remember the picture, though. 

I like the original lines a lot, myself, although it might look more interesting without the front airdam, as in your photochop of it. I do like the window breaks it has though. 

With the stripe on the side, it almost begs for a Starfleet logo and registration number, for a "shuttle" look.


----------



## xp_lynx (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Wolf,

WoOoOoW! That was a rather quick reply in a matter of minutes after the thread post, 



Amberwolf said:


> and I don't know which magazine. Looks just like I remember the picture, though


If you do recollect the name of magazine or can get your hands on one, would be keen for a shout from you (and i'll buy it)... Would be lovely to see its press version of it when it was built.



Amberwolf said:


> I like the original lines a lot, myself, although it might look more interesting without the front airdam, as in your photochop of it. I do like the window breaks it has though.


Window breaks, hummmm.... i have gone as far as cutting most of them out to the stage where there is actually only one center separation, i.e. see this photo!

The reason for not taking this section out is purely safety!! You see, when built, this section houses a steel frame that goes from the one side of the car to the other side (All along and across the roof), apparently as a roll-cage. 

If i were to merge the windows into one single big window panel (cockpit style) like in fighter jets, like i actually am hoping for and want for my design and looks and car appeal see here, i'd have to eliminate the roll-cage altogether, which has its advantages of less weight (as well this being an EV), and the better looks in my humble option, as a single long nice clean stretch of glass, but i'd rather not do it *FOR NOW THAT IS* only for the major disadvantage it offers, which is safety in case of roll-over. What do you reckon?

The only thing between me and the doors of heaven (or hell ) in case of a roll over 'God forbid', is this steel railing on the roof connected to the sides of the windows, all the way down connected to the chassis at both ends.



Amberwolf said:


> With the stripe on the side, it almost begs for a Starfleet logo and registration number, for a "shuttle" look


Totally agree!!


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

It was a long time ago that I saw the magazine, but if I see one again I'll definitely pick it up for you. 

Regarding the roll cage, I'd always leave anything structural like that, but you do have some options for appearance's sake.

If there are no laws there against side-window tinting, you could tint the windows from the back of the seat rearward, and paint the rollcage section matte black. 

Depending on the car's final color, it will still look like one long window from the outside.


----------



## xp_lynx (Aug 17, 2009)

Amberwolf said:


> If there are no laws there against side-window tinting, you could tint the windows from the back of the seat rearward, and paint the rollcage section matte black.
> 
> Depending on the car's final color, it will still look like one long window from the outside.


hehehe, i beat you to it , that's precisely what i did 2 days ago. I cut off the fiberglass housing the roll-cage bars (and exposed the bare rails). then i took measurements of the window panel rearwards and forward (driver/passenger window), and to my surprise they are not really that far off shape and size wise, after a little modification that is. Thus, this would make them a mirror image (or glass window shape) in this case, equi-centered at the steel roll cage's railing. 

The car's exterior paint color would most probably (90% confidence) shall be this custom Olive/Golden mixture shade, see attached photo below.

This said, the steel railing will be of a golden color matt/partial gloss/or real glossy, TBA (if exposed, as in kept only on original steel and primed, base coated, and clear coated) or redesign a new, slim and narrow fibreglass exterior housing for the steel rail to paint to match the car's color. You might ask, so why did i hack off the fb/glass housing in the first place? Well simply, it was too thick for the aesthetic look and can be brought down to merely a couple of inches thick (the size of the steel rail) as opposed to the original 5" fb/glass housing 

Window tints might be a hint 10-20% tint grade shade of gold or green, depending on local rules, regulations, and approvals (if allowed).


----------



## TomA (Mar 26, 2009)

Cool glider. It reminds me of the Matra Bagheera/Murena 3-seater.

Any idea of the curb weight and how much you are taking out of it?

TomA


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

TomA said:


> Cool glider. It reminds me of the Matra Bagheera/Murena 3-seater.


That's just what I was thinking when I saw the first photo.

Great project, Mohamed, love the cat.


----------



## xp_lynx (Aug 17, 2009)

TomA said:


> Cool glider. It reminds me of the Matra Bagheera/Murena 3-seater.
> 
> Any idea of the curb weight and how much you are taking out of it?
> 
> TomA


Hi Tom,

Nice to know that this is not the only ugly beast out there!!! Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, right??? Unless i'm a blind man of course , and don't know beauty.

Very similar resemblance to the Matras you mentioned, very interesting, i never knew that. Thanks for sharing this info and letting me know, good to have a reference of similarity as a benchmark. In fact when i wiki-ped that it gave comprehensive details of the Matra which is of a very similar description to this originally called/built "Escartus" by the company in Napier, New Zealand.

Curb Weight on the vehicle was 805-815kgs, couldn't be exact about that sorry, as the engine's weight had to be estimated as i only weighed the car without the engine, which was taken out of it for separate sale by the last owner. (The Engine which was a Rover Leyland P76 Aluminum V8 3.5L Engine, which again i read on wikipedia claims of it being ~144KGs or so, see sourcehttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leyland_P76!!

Thus car's weight was:
1- *Fiberglass shell + Chassis*= *350Kgs *exact
2- *Doors* = *30 Kgs each door* (can you believe that, damn bloody heavy suckers)
3- *ICE *= Estimated weight at *~144Kgs*
4- *Rear Drive Differential *with its chssis framing/mount = *40Kgs*
5- *Gearbox *= Aluminum racing 5-speed g/box *30Kgs* (which i pressume is leyland made or possibly another manuf. can't recollect honestly, see the g/box's pixs here(1), here(2), and here(3) (wow, what magic the degreaser does to old dusty/greasy parts, see the 1st and 2nd pics compared to 3rd pic (after degrease) 
6- *Suspension parts rear:* 7/8 leafs compressed leaf spring going from one side to the other across the rear (like in your modern 4x4s), with shocks *30Kgs
*7- *Suspensionf Parts* *front*(all):wheel hubs, mounts, shocks, steering rack/shafts/etc... *35Kgs
*8-* Fuel tank: *Super light weight it, darnn, was Aluminium* 5kgs
*9- *Exhausts: ~15-20Kgs**, *becuase of it odd shape to measure and several attempts to stand it upright for weighing, without falling on my head 
10- Having ignored exact weight of *Miscellaneous *things like Fuel Pump, Steering pump, wiper motors, etc... all of which come close to no more than *7-10kgs* in total
WAS WONDERING IF ANYONE ACUTALLY REALIZED THAT THIS IS A SPORTY SHAPED 2+2 seater, see here (front seats and back seat). And yes, It has some decent leg room at the back too ... any thoughts from all of you though on whether i should keep it that way (2+2 seater) or as to whether i should should just minimize it to 2 seater? IMHO, i'd love it to be a 2+2 for friends (they must be light a$$ed dudes though , luggage, etc.. although the trunk will be partially vacant as well, as it shares space with the UMOC controller and chargering station, and an extrusion of the motor housing.



Woodsmith said:


> Great project, Mohamed, love the cat.


Thanks a million Woodsmith. I'm closely monitoring your builds as well


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey XP_Lynx

Did you ever get this completed? Very interesting project you have here!


----------

